# Pigeon First Aid Kit



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

ITEMS FOR PIGEON FIRST AID KIT
Injury harness
colombo clip(for leg fractors)
Syringes
New skin
Sissors
Single edge razor blads
Q-tips
adhesive tape
Antibiotic Ointment
Iodine Tincture
Hydrogen Peroxide
Small Tool Box(the type that is sold in the dollar stores)
Please feel free to add to this list GEORGE


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi George,

This might be a good inclusion here from Dr. David Marx:

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/vetdirectory/vetusa/drdavidmarx/medicine.cfm

Think the biggest change in his list would be Febendazole, here's an article on this drug from the same site, by Dr. Nils Reither D.V.M.:

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/vetdirectory/vetnorway/drnillsreither/anthelminiticdrugs.cfm

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI FP, I was basically think of those times when we have a bird that has been injured from a hawk attack or a youngster that has been scalped, broken leg those injuries that do happen from time to time. I do have some antibiotics stored in the garage for when they come down with sickness,but I see where it might be a good thing to have some antibiotics on hand, which I do. GEORGE


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, you'd want an antibiotic on hand that could deal w/anaerobic bacteria in the case of a predator inflicted wound, Clavamox/Augmentin is the drug of choice for cat attacks, although Amoxicillin would be a good choice to have as well. 

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder list, George, and thank you fp, for the great links.

It is always good to review. I always find something else to add to my stock pile.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi George,


Neosporin

Various sizes and kinds of Syringes, and ditto of Catheters ( or sections of them, for fitting on to the Syringe ends, ) for both feeding into the Crop when necessary, and, for irrigating wounds or wound chanells.

Small, 1 cC Syrine with 'Needle' for extracting Meds from rubber-top Bottles or from small LIquid containing Bottles as 'Batryl' tends to be, and others tend to be...

Fine slender Tweezers...

Cuticle Scizzors...(Both of these, for 'threat feet' occasions and other tasks at times...)

Soft Rubber people-baby-Nipples for feeding youngsters out of...

Measuring insturments callibrates in mL, cC, Ounce, Teaspoon, Tablespoon... for makeing up medicines or medicated Water.

A Bottle of Raw, Apple Cider Vinegar.

Anti-Trichomonal medicines...(Metronidazole, Berimax...or as one likes...)

'Micropore' Tape for bandaging-setting Wings or Legs...

Expendible thin, Cotton men's stockings for cutting down to make 'Sweaters' for slipping over them if constraint is needed for 'Seed-Pops' or other occasions...

'Nutrical'...'Hagens' Breeding Mash ( or others as one may prefer) and other ingredients for making formula, for the infant, juvenile or convelesent Adult. These and most meds should be refridgerated of course.

Some Cages...

Towells and small Towells...

Electric Heating Pads...

Small, low, flat bottommed Cups or Bowls for Food and Water...

Table-top Spring Scale callibrated in Grammes.


Oye!


Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Rubbing alcohol for disinfecting the instruments such as tweezers, etc, that might need to be used.

Rach


----------



## battler (Sep 4, 2005)

so catching glove.... just kidding, what you might need is a seperate cage so that the injured/ill pigeon won't get hurt or infect the others..


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi George, how are you? Did you make it to Del Mar?


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Styptic pencil. The other day, Cielo ripped a claw off. Fortunately for me, I noticed the shorter claw before I saw the blood on the newspaper.


----------

